# Interview with Female Former MI Officer On The Ground Fighting ISIS



## Marauder06 (Feb 6, 2016)

> “Thoughts and Prayers” are something mercenaries and independent fighters battling ISIS care little about…these civilians self-deploy with the intention of doing much more than thinking and praying about the victims of ISIS.



Do we call them foreign fighters?


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh, those American officers; such intrepidity!


A gutsy woman, IMO, though I do disagree with one of her points:

"_They (ISIS) want to scare us from being a charitable nation, to make us afraid of all refugees, and an entire religion that they do not represent."_

"They" are currently among the highest profile groups of their religion.  A religion which has the use of violence to spread and defend one's faith, and to cleanse the earth of the pollution of non believers, as central to its doctrine.

They most certainly do represent Islam.


----------



## Dame (Feb 6, 2016)

Favorite news of the new year:


> *A MYSTERIOUS SNIPER IS TAKING OUT ISIS COMMANDERS*
> IS ground forces are in an uproar.
> STEVE HUFF
> JAN 30, 2016
> http://www.maxim.com/news/mystery-sniper-isis-2016-1


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 6, 2016)

Man I don't know what it is about that story that has me mentally screaming bullshit. Possibly the aspect that squads worth of a mixed bag of veterans being lead around by an MI chick, are acting as a QRF for Peshmerga units. Not sure I'm going to buy that one. The putting on first aid classes and running casualty evacuation I can believe, but what qualifies this MI chick to lead a medical team?

Anyway, best of luck to them, sounds like some people are making some really risky and irrational life choices.


----------



## CDG (Feb 6, 2016)

Additionally, it's hard enough to coordinate air support without a bunch of wannabe Rambos running around out there not accountable to anyone and with no way to communicate.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 6, 2016)

CDG said:


> Additionally, it's hard enough to coordinate air support without a bunch of wannabe Rambos running around out there not accountable to anyone and with no way to communicate.



Dude I can't tell you how many times I've watched/heard news or story's of shit ISIS has been doing. Sitting there pissed off and want to go over and get in the game. Than I rationalize and start looking at some key issues.

It's against the law to kill people in Iraq and Syria, at some point some court, some where, is going to start issuing warrants.

Technically the YPG is listed as terrorism linked organization, they are the main recruiter of western veterans. 

How can you legally get good kit (body armor, weapons, NOD, blowout kit, etc) without violating ITAR?

Coordination between all the players, so you don't roll up some good guys, or get rolled up yourself, or as you pointed out, end up with some ordinance dropped on you.

Medical treatment, evacuation, post treatment, etc. Not to take anything away from the doctors and nurses of the middle east, but I've seen some of the shit they call "treatment" and its nothing I would trust.

If I had the POC to get over there and train these people, I would do I in a heartbeat, maybe with  limited advisor role, but as for running off into battle with a 30+ year old AK47 and a prayer, nah, not my idea of a good life choice.


----------



## AWP (Feb 6, 2016)

On the surface this sounds great, taking the fight to Daesh, aiding the Kurds, etc., but what's the difference between these guys and some teacher, pastor, aid worker, hiker who goes all sua sponte in a war zone? When the others go forth under the usually misguided idea that they are helping we boo them, excessively so if they become captured and some of our guys has to go rescue them. Now we have a group of armed vets running around with the wink and a nod approval from some Kurdish general and all's good? They are so important they are begging and hitchhiking rides to go from one group to another? Recruiting through Facebook? They basically arrived in country and had to "invent" or talk their way into a role?

I'm not saying they don't have some place there, but armed US citizens running around the countryside on a handshake argeeement with a local warlord and no comms to US units? I guess that's one way to do it...


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 6, 2016)

I can admire what they are doing, taking the fight to ISIS however @Diamondback 2/2 and @Freefalling make some good points. These people are going over there to take the fight sure but under what ROE are you operating under? Are the people you are operating under legit? There are so many questions to be asked. Yeah I want to go over and get my gun on but there are too many guns running around as it is and one could get swacked by someone with good intent in a messy crossfire of sorts.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 6, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> On the surface this sounds great, taking the fight to Daesh, aiding the Kurds, etc., but what's the difference between these guys and some teacher, pastor, aid worker, hiker who goes all sua sponte in a war zone? When the others go forth under the usually misguided idea that they are helping we boo them, excessively so if they become captured and some of our guys has to go rescue them. Now we have a group of armed vets running around with the wink and a nod approval from some Kurdish general and all's good? They are so important they are begging and hitchhiking rides to go from one group to another? Recruiting through Facebook? They basically arrived in country and had to "invent" or talk their way into a role?
> 
> I'm not saying they don't have some place there, but armed US citizens running around the countryside on a handshake argeeement with a local warlord and no comms to US units? I guess that's one way to do it...



Everything is all good until a bunch of misguided Americans are swinging by their necks under a bridge.

I will give these veterans a tip of the hat though for speaking with their actions and not their Facebook likes.  Best of luck!  I spent ten years of my life trying to solve the Iraq problem and we all know how that ended up.  I'm sure this time it will be different.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 6, 2016)

To adjust the conversation a bit, although its admirable to go embed with some Kurds and get your kill on. I think it's a bit misplaced of skill and influence.

The Kurds have plenty of people willing to go kill the ISIS fucks. What they need is training, equipment, training on that equipment, logistical support and coordination. The local commander doesn't give a fuck about an American being another shooter in his ranks. What he wants is his troops to stop doing the unaimed spray and pray with those precious rounds he can't replace. He wants trained and disciplined troops who don't engage targets at 1000+ meters with an ak47 that is only lethally accurate to 300 meters. Troops who don't fire just because someone else is firing in that direction.

A local commander needs beans and bullets, needs a direct supply line to support his operations and movement. He wants indirect fires with well trained crew's, who are accurate and fast. He wants coordinated casualty evacuation and treatment of his veteran fighters. 

But the biggest thing he wants, is his name, his unit, conducting big successful ops, that aren't tainted with "these Americans helped us achieve this". 

If you can get in there and fulfill that commanders wants and needs, and keep your ass hidden from the limelight, you will actually get some shit done and really, truly influence the fight against ISIS.

My $.02


----------



## CQB (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm seeing IW. Tassol


----------



## Gunz (Feb 8, 2016)

More power to em. Hope they don't end up with their heads in their laps.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 8, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Do we call them foreign fighters?


We do. The distinction is between FFs and FTFs now. FTFs being the traditional terrorism focused ones.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 9, 2016)

Adventurers. Every war has them, some better organized than others, like the Lincoln Brigade in the Spanish Civil War. 

On one hand you can find a thousand reasons why it's a dumb idea, and on the other hand wish you were right there with them.


----------



## Dame (Feb 9, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Adventurers. Every war has them, some better organized than others, like the Lincoln Brigade in the Spanish Civil War.
> 
> On one hand you can find a thousand reasons why it's a dumb idea, and on the other hand wish you were right there with them.


Or funding them.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 9, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Adventurers. Every war has them, some better organized than others, like the Lincoln Brigade in the Spanish Civil War.
> 
> On one hand you can find a thousand reasons why it's a dumb idea, and on the other hand wish you were right there with them.



I fully agree with the last paragraph, I want nothing more than to get into that fight. Just want it to be legal, and successful in defeating ISIS vs having a few pictures of some Kurds I fought along side with for a few months and possible backlash of legal issues from our own gov't or even worse a middle east gov't.


----------

